# learning point



## hhtt

"I am not sure what your main learning point is here."

Yukarıdaki cümlede geçen "learning point" kısmının Türkçe karşılığı nedir?

It is for ~ that ... / It has been for ~ that ...

Teşekkürler.


----------



## themadprogramer

bunu "kazanım" diye çeviriyoruz galiba.

"Bu dersin kazanımları arasında öğrenciye doğal sayıların özelliklerini anlamasını öğretmek yer alır. "
"The learning points of this lesson include teaching the student how to understand the properties of natural numbers"


----------



## hhtt

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> bunu "kazanım" diye çeviriyoruz galiba.



Her ne kadar çağrışım yapsa da kazanım bana burada oldukça mantıksız gözüktü. Belki point i amaç olarak ele alırsak "Buradaki öğrenme amacın nedir" olabilir mi?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## themadprogramer

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> bunu "kazanım" diye çeviriyoruz galiba.
> 
> "Bu dersin kazanımları arasında öğrenciye doğal sayıların özelliklerini anlamasını öğretmek yer alır. "
> "The learning points of this lesson include teaching the student how to understand the properties of natural numbers"



akimura said: ↑
Hi,

I have a question about alternative sentence structures to meaning "_It is (_or_ It has been) ten years since the spaceship left (_or_ has left) the Earth_." Just like the sentence "_The spaceship left the Earth ten years ago_" can be rephrased as "_It *was* ten years ago *that* the spaceship *left* the Earth_," is it possible to rephrase "_The spaceship has been away from the Earth for ten years_" as either of the following sentences?

a. It *is* for ten years *that* the spaceship *has been* away from the Earth.
b. It *has been* for ten years *that* the spaceship *has been* away from the Earth.
...
I am not sure what your main learning point is here?
Neither of these sentences seem very natural to me. 
We would not locate the phrase "for ten years" at the point in the sentence where you have located it. 
The spaceship has been away for ten years is the way we would express this idea.

It is for ~ that ... / It has been for ~ that ... 
(Bir admin bu linki quote'a çevirebilirse çok sevinirim)

Senin şu linkine baktım da bu hakkaten de kazanım demek, ama dediğin üzere Türkçe'de biz o kelimeyi öyle kullanmayız.
*suzi br* 'ın sorduğu "Senin [buradan] kapmaya/kazanmaya/anlamaya çalıştığın ne?"
"Senin buradan kazanımın ne ki?" diye de çevirebilirim ama senin dediğin gibi yabancı duruyor.


----------



## CHovek

"Learning point" tek kullanımlık uyduruk bir kalıp. Anadili İngilizce olmayan biri tarafından yazılmış da olabilir.


----------



## hhtt

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> Senin şu linkine baktım da bu hakkaten de kazanım demek, ama dediğin üzere Türkçe'de biz o kelimeyi öyle kullanmayız.
> *suzi br* 'ın sorduğu "Senin [buradan] kapmaya/kazanmaya/anlamaya çalıştığın ne?"
> "Senin buradan kazanımın ne ki?" diye de çevirebilirim ama senin dediğin gibi yabancı duruyor.



Buradaki öğrenmek istediğin nokta ne? nokta amaç anlamında mı? Kazanım deyince bir mücadele sonunda elde edilen şey aklıma geliyor. Bu genellikle sosyal kazanım anlamında kullanılıyor olmalı sosyal haklarla ilgili olarak. "Kadınların kazanımları" gibi. 

Teşekkürler.


----------



## themadprogramer

CHovek said:


> "Learning point" tek kullanımlık uyduruk bir kalıp. Anadili İngilizce olmayan biri tarafından yazılmış da olabilir.


https://forum.wordreference.com/members/suzi-br.29514/
(Hanfendi, İngilizce öğretmeniymiş bu arada...)


(MEB şu an bu kelimenin kullanımı teşvik ediyor, eğer site buraya tıklayana kadar değişmediyse ilk çıkan "kazanım kavrama testeleri" var.)
ÖLÇME DEĞERLENDİRME VE SINAV HİZMETLERİ GENEL MÜDÜRLÜĞÜ - SINAV İŞLEMLERİ SİSTEMİ


Ama bana kalırsa "öğrenmeye çalıştığın nokta" da gayet güzel. Nokta amaçtan çok şey/incelik gibi. Adamcağız hangi yapının daha uygun olduğunu soruyor. Dilin bir noktasına, yahut bir inceliğine değinmiş oluyor. "learning point" dediği bu inceliği kavrayabilmek. Ama suzie br ikisinin de sıkıntılı olduğunu ve asıl kapmak istediğinin ne olduğunu soruyor.


----------

